# Can't install ubuntu



## abhigeek (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm having trouble in installing ubuntu from usb,
when i select install ubuntu to hard drive, after bunch of lines of codes on black screen it get stuck at "end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22".

My config:
core i3
2gb ram
500gb HDD
and msi motherboard

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE: Problem solved!! i had corrupted iso file, it worked with new iso of ubuntu.
but got into new prob. lost all my data of 500gb


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 29, 2014)

try installing from CD


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 29, 2014)

@op does ubuntu run if from usb ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 29, 2014)

OP try to be specific. Are you installing 14.04? (I seriously doubt you are installing very old version)
try the "Try before installing" feature

- - - Updated - - -

p.s. Your system can easily handle Ubuntu.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

[MENTION=107487]saswat23[/MENTION] i don't have working cd rom...
@abkush28 i'm installing latest one 14.04 , even trying for live demo, I only get some lines of code and then freeze. It never got to desktop.

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



View attachment 14830


^^ This I get when i try to install ubuntu via usb on pc.

I also tried to install via cd , but i never got to ubuntu install screen. On CD boot up there is white underscore blinking on black screen then after few minutes PC normally starts


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

I am not sure but it could be a corrupt image.

Try downloading another image and check.

If you don't have a working optical drive, you could create a bootable USB drive by running the image in Virtualbox and creating a bootable USB drive from there.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 30, 2014)

just check md5 hash...


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> just check md5 hash...



Do this first.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

I checked md5 of iso file of ubuntu and everything is fine, there is no error


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

Are you able to boot using a VM?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Oct 11, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> just check md5 hash...





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do this first.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not sure but it could be a corrupt image.
> 
> Try downloading another image and check.
> 
> If you don't have a working optical drive, you could create a bootable USB drive by running the image in Virtualbox and creating a bootable USB drive from there.



As far as I know when you boot from CD it automaticaly checks and verify each and every file. So this cant be CORRUPT image


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 11, 2014)

[MENTION=295814]jimmythegeek[/MENTION] apparently image was corrupted, as newly downloaded iso worked well


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 18, 2014)

I didn't want to create a new thread, so I'll post here.

I have a Dell Inspiron N5010. It runs Windows 7, but now it has stopped booting. I've tried running repairs from the DVD, but nothing happens. So I decided to boot the laptop using Ubuntu, copy the important files from C:\ drive to another partition, and later reinstall Windows. I downloaded Ubuntu 14.04.1 64-bit, but I didn't have a DVD, so I copied it to a USB drive and tried booting the laptop from that.

It starts and shows the main Ubuntu screen, and when I click Try Ubuntu without installing, it stops a second later, showing a screen with a lot of data. Some of it is:

Second line:
Comm : swapper/0 Not tainted 3.13.0-32-generic #57-U

panic+0xc8/0x1d7

The last line is:
rest_init+0x80/0x80

I tried Advanced Options, but it doesn't display anything there.

What can I do to get it running? Can burning a DVD solve the problem?

I verified the downloaded ISO, the md5 matches with the one on their website.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 18, 2014)

@BhargavJ Your Pendrive ... format is fat32?


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 18, 2014)

Its NTFS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2014)

Download YUMI and then try to create a bootable USB drive from it.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> I didn't want to create a new thread, so I'll post here.
> 
> I have a Dell Inspiron N5010. It runs Windows 7, but now it has stopped booting. I've tried running repairs from the DVD, but nothing happens. So I decided to boot the laptop using Ubuntu, copy the important files from C:\ drive to another partition, and later reinstall Windows. I downloaded Ubuntu 14.04.1 64-bit, but I didn't have a DVD, so I copied it to a USB drive and tried booting the laptop from that.
> 
> ...



change your RAM, its ram problem.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 18, 2014)

[MENTION=155768]BhargavJ[/MENTION] You have same problem as mine....
Make bootable usb again, but this time with Fat32...
Trust me, It will work fine


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll format the pen drive using Fat32 and make a bootable usb again, and report back what happens. I'll do it on Monday as it is an office laptop.

I'll also give YUMI a try.

If it is a RAM problem, shouldn't nothing work? Because the Windows DVD does boot and the laptop works fine, but I can only use the DVD to format and reinstall Windows, which I'll do after recovering the data. As soon as this laptop powers up, with the Ubuntu USB drive as first boot option, it gives a beep and the Ubuntu screen is displayed. Is the beep because of a RAM problem, or does every computer booting into Ubuntu LiveCD / USB make such a beep?


----------

